# cannot use usb tethering



## unicorn (Jun 7, 2022)

I connect to internet through my phone's usb tethering,but I can't use it last two days. When I type dhclient ue0 in terminal, terminal lost response, all other applications lost response too,keyboard and mouse can't work either. After unplug my phone, system becomes useable.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 8, 2022)

firefox becomes very stuck and flashing when I use pkg install packages, I had to unplug my phone.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 9, 2022)

sometimes system reboots automatically when I run kldloadi915kms


----------

